# A Pair of Recent Violettas: Gheorghiu and Dessay



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

To start at the same place in Violetta's death scene, on the second video start around 11 minutes in. These were suggested by Nina Foresti. Enjoy this aria duel.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Thread closed, as a new thread with poll is available.


----------

